# Malone hit on Kobe's wife



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers12dec12,1,1056605.column?coll=la-headlines-sports



> Both Bryant and Karl Malone — speaking through his agent, Dwight Manley — confirmed Saturday night that they had a major falling out involving Bryant's wife, Vanessa, two weeks before the Bryant radio interview that had supposedly ticked off Malone so much.
> Before Saturday night's game with the Clippers, Bryant listened as I relayed the story that's going around town, and when I finished, he said, that's true.
> On Nov. 23, the night the Lakers played the Bucks at Staples Center, Vanessa was talking on the phone to Malone's wife, Kaye. Kaye gave Vanessa her husband's cellphone number, and Vanessa called Malone, who was sitting at courtside, and invited Malone's child *to join her.
> Malone, wearing cowboy boots and a hat, eventually took the child to Vanessa.
> ...


:laugh: :sour: :nonono:
[edit]
Forgot to post other 'juicy' parts of the article:



> AFTER I talked to Bryant, I relayed the same story to Manley and asked for the opportunity to talk to Malone and hear his version.
> 
> "Karl wants me to give you two messages," Manley said after calling Malone. "He never hit on Vanessa, nor would he…. In fact, when he first heard about [the accusation], he said, 'You have to be kidding me.'
> 
> ...


This is really sad.. Why can't they just make up?


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Hit on her eh? I've heard of basketball players doing worse things to women.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Malone in cowboy boots and a hat, definately seems right to me.


----------



## Redbled (Sep 3, 2004)

Kobe's wife seems a little off in the head to me, but what woman wouldn't after what she's been thru?


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

And here I am thinking the whole Laker Soap Opera thing was going to end...:sigh: :nonono:


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sounds like Karl has aligned himself with Kate Farber.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh man... I thought this was a joke when i read the thread title....:no:


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

First Toni and the 3 J's...now Vanessa and the 2 K's...the humanity!


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

:laugh: Malone is cowboy boots and a hat. You've got to admit, he's original. :laugh:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)




----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

:laugh:

Can't wait for Malone's reaction to this. 

This is going to get exponentially UGLIER for Laker fans.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

Well give Malone some credit, at least he has good taste.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Seems like both Kobe's wife and Malone are both being a bit sensitive.

We only have quotes and can't really tell what the connotation was when Malone supposedly said what he said. That comment sounds like it would be said sarcastically, but who knows.

I'm not sure how it was interpreted as "hitting on her" ... I would think it was more of an insult than anything.

These two drama queens should just get in the ring and have themselves an old fashioned cat-fight and get this over with.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

"I'm hunting for little Mexican girls..." 

:laugh: :laugh: 

That's about as bad of a pickup line I've ever heard.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

:stupid:


----------



## bigpoppa*UK (Nov 26, 2004)

1) malone knew exactly what he was doing

2) kobe`s ***** is ok but no supermodel

3) malone found an easy way out of la without having to admit that he cant take kobe`s attitude and he has a much better chance of getting a ring elsewhere


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Seems like both Kobe's wife and Malone are both being a bit sensitive.
> 
> We only have quotes and can't really tell what the connotation was when Malone supposedly said what he said. That comment sounds like it would be said sarcastically, but who knows.
> ...


Well we don't know what else Karl said, she said he said several things. I'm really curious of what else he said though.

The more I think about it (after looking at that Malone pic), I laugh because he came to the game looking like Crocodile Dundee. Karl is crazy.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

"What are you hunting, cowboy?"

That kind of sounds a little like a come on, too, doesn't it?


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

that sucks of him... he had to have said something to make her feel uncomfortable, i dont know why you would do that to your supposed friends wife. treat her with respect, dont say anything that would even be percieved as crossing the line


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!


daaaayum she is hot :drool:


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

It just sounds like a bad joke. I mean, how was he supposed to answer that ridiculous question?


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My personal favourite is "So, tell me, what does it take to get you naked and bent over a counter?"


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

This is non-sense. 

If Kobe cares so much about his wife, why did he RAPE the girl? That doesn't make any sense and it's FAKE as hell. 

Leave Karl alone. He deserves better than that. Maybe that's Kobe's way to getting rid of Karl. 

Jimmy


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

That is obsurd --- Kobe KNOWS that Vanessa has reputation as a "Ho" around LA. That is why he's got "issues", just ask Reggie and any of the other NBA players.

No one really wants that child. Hell, SHE'S the one that is sick and tired of Kobe. The girl hasn't had time to experience life since he took her from high school. She's gets her excitement when Kobe is traveling and HE KNOWS IT.

He shouldn't be fooling himself, because he's fooling no one else. How funny.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> It just sounds like a bad joke. I mean, how was he supposed to answer that ridiculous question?


She was simply making small-talk, and it was based on what Malone was wearing. All small-talk contains "ridiculous" questions.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> This is non-sense.
> 
> If Kobe cares so much about his wife, why did he RAPE the girl? That doesn't make any sense and it's FAKE as hell.


What's fake is the allegation that Kobe raped anyone. 

Since, you know, it hasn't been proven and the trial is over and irrelevant stuff like that.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> She was simply making small-talk, and it was based on what Malone was wearing. All small-talk contains "ridiculous" questions.


Malone, too, was making small-talk then. No big deal. Yeah, the joke didn't work at all, but jokes don't always work.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> That is obsurd --- Kobe KNOWS that Vanessa has reputation as a "Ho" around LA. That is why he's got "issues", just ask Reggie and any of the other NBA players.
> 
> No one really wants that child. Hell, SHE'S the one that is sick and tired of Kobe. The girl hasn't had time to experience life since he took her from high school. She's gets her excitement when Kobe is traveling and HE KNOWS IT.
> ...


How do you know she has a reputation as a "HO"? Ask Reggie Miller? What does he have to do with Kobe's wife? 

Please enlighten us....

Who does she get her excitement with?

I wouldn't doubt that these things happen, but there is no proof that I know of.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

there isnt any point in trying to have an objective conversation about this issue. i mean 20 something posts and vanessa is "not right in the head" and a "ho"


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> Malone, too, was making small-talk then. No big deal. Yeah, the joke didn't work at all, but jokes don't always work.


"I'm hunting little Mexican girls" has much more of a sexual connotation than "what are you hunting, cowboy?" Particularly when the guy is actually dressed like a cowboy.

Regardless, the article states that Vanessa said Malone said "several innappropriate things", so we can't judge everything based on a single comment that we know Karl made.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> What's fake is the allegation that Kobe raped anyone.
> ...


Ok, fine no Rape (whatever). 

So according to you, it's ok to just [edit] around without caring about his wife? How would she think? 

This is ridiculous. 

Jimmy


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> How do you know she has a reputation as a "HO"? Ask Reggie Miller? What does he have to do with Kobe's wife?
> ...


Kobe tried to choke Reggie because Reggie said something about Vanessa and the talk throughout the league about her doing LA while he was traveling and responded to the media only that, "Kobe has issues". That's how Reggie fits in.

Why do you think Kobe is fighing to have HIS sex life barred from the Civil trial? Because their sex life will be questioned as to why he would have to rape that girl. If Kobe and his sex life are legit --- why not let it enter the case.

And the plot on Kobe's quest to be better than MJ thickens. 

He's a real gem. So unlike what the media portrayed him to be.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

When I first hear about Kobe's interview, I KNEW there's more to it. Karl, who is a legend and has more class, should not get mad over such interview. I knew Kobe must have done something stupid...and damn, was I right. 

Leave Karl alone. He wants to retire now..and let him be. 

And to those Kobe fans out there, please use your brain. You can love Kobe as a player but not as a person. This dude clearly has problem handling peer relationship. 

Jimmy


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> Ok, fine no Rape (whatever).
> ...


No. "According to me", it wasn't rape because it hasn't been proven to be. Please stop putting words in my mouth.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

cowboys hunt?


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> No. "According to me", it wasn't rape because it hasn't been proven to be. Please stop putting words in my mouth.


I put words in your mouth because I think your argument is weak. Kobe being so sensitive about the comment Karl made just sounds so fishy to me. Besides, if Kobe REALLY wants Karl back to the team, shouldn't he try to build a better relationship with Karl, which he obviously FAILED to do while Shaq was there. 

Kobe is a great SELFISH player. I cannot imagine any star players want to go to Lakers with Kobe there. There will always be drama... 

Jimmy


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> I put words in your mouth because I think your argument is weak. Kobe being so sensitive about the comment Karl made just sounds so fishy to me. Besides, if Kobe REALLY wants Karl back to the team, shouldn't he try to build a better relationship with Karl, which he obviously FAILED to do while Shaq was there.
> ...


Well it sounded like his wife was offended first. I mean, if she wasn't, I doubt she tells him, don't you think?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>O2K</b>!
> cowboys hunt?


That's what I thought when I read this.

Hot or not, Vanessa probably fires off gems like this on the hour. Doesn't ever seem like the lights are on with her.

I'm like Pan, "What you huntin', cowboy?" sure sounds like harmless, playful flirting to me, much like Malone's response. 

It wouldn't surprise me if she was one of those women who doesn't even realize she's doing it and then gets all melodramatic when some oversexed moron like Malone reciprocates said flirting.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

Come on people, can't we just get along? This gem is too good to pass up on. 

"What are you hunting, cowboy?"

"I'm hunting little mexican girls."

LOL! Enjoy the moment, people. That's classic.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> "What are you hunting, cowboy?"
> 
> That kind of sounds a little like a come on, too, doesn't it?


i was thinking that myself.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think it would be funny if it came out that Malone slept with Vanessa. 

Remember in the movie Major League when the one guy's wife sees him on TV with his arm draped around some chick so she goes and sleeps with Charlie Sheen. That'd be funny as hell if that happened in this situation. I doubt it, but I'd be laughing. :laugh:


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

mods, can we get a soap opera thread so the rest of us can focus on talking basketball.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Did the NBA merge with the WWF? I'm seeing a lot of similarities.

-Brawls into the stands.
-Fake Officiating 
-And now this.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> 
> 
> I put words in your mouth because I think your argument is weak.


What argument?



> Kobe being so sensitive about the comment Karl made just sounds so fishy to me.


Exactly, and that's because we don't know the full story. Too early to pass judgement, if ever. Maybe Karl went on to say much worse. Who knows?


----------



## BigMike (Jun 12, 2002)

Three thoughts.

1.) If I saw Vanessa, I'd hit on her too.

2.) How come every little whiny childish argument involves Kobe?

3.) How hot is Vanessa?! WOWZA


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Someone tell Vanessa Bryant her 15 seconds are up. Someone tell Malone his are too.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Well the way I see it, we can make this into a Kobe issue and basically have a repeat of the 192765382930 Kobe threads, or we can just admit that all parties should share some blame in this because they all look pretty bad right now.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> I think it would be funny if it came out that Malone slept with Vanessa.
> 
> Remember in the movie Major League when the one guy's wife sees him on TV with his arm draped around some chick so she goes and sleeps with Charlie Sheen. That'd be funny as hell if that happened in this situation. I doubt it, but I'd be laughing. :laugh:



Man, I would also laugh my *** off if Vanessa went and slept with Charlie Sheen as retribution.

:laugh:


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

What does Charlie Rosen have to say about this?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lakegz</b>!
> What does Charlie Rosen have to say about this?


That Phil Jackson made Shaq and Kobe as great as they are. And that Phil also turned water into wine.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>
> Besides, if Kobe REALLY wants Karl back to the team, shouldn't he try to build a better relationship with Karl, which he obviously FAILED to do while Shaq was there.


Failed to have a good relationship with Shaq? Or failed to have a good relationship with his most vocal supporter last year, Karl? Please clarify that. 


On this thread:

Who cares? I mean really, what vital role does this play for the Lakers or any other team? Karl Malone isn't playing, and he wasn't playing well towards the end of last season. I would like to have him back, but I'd just as well see Brian Cook get minutes.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, but the 98% of us that aren't Lakers fans are more interested in what it takes to get Vanessa Bryant naked and bent over a counter.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Ravnos*!
> "What are you hunting, cowboy?"
> 
> That kind of sounds a little like a come on, too, doesn't it?


Maybe if there are no kids in the room, but that sounds like the kind of thing a mother would say in front of young children.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Yeah, but the 98% of us that aren't Lakers fans are more interested in what it takes to get Vanessa Bryant naked and bent over a counter.


A large........ wallet.


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

wow this is news, wow people actually care


but Vanessa Bryant is now on my MILF list


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

I only have one comment. And that is that Vanessa is looking tight as hell in that pic!  :drool: :groucho:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha the lakers...how can you even take this franchise seriously anymore? It's just one soap opera after another. 

Oh. And Karl is a *******. But it sounds like Kobe's wife is also a few slices short of a full loaf. Really they are perfect for each other.

This is all why one shouldn't get married first thing out of high school. You don't know yourself, let alone who you are marrying. Kobe has issues, Vanessa has issues. Karl has always had issues.

Goddamn....Lakers:laugh:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha the lakers...how can you even take this franchise seriously anymore? It's just one soap opera after another.
> 
> Oh. And Karl is a *******. But it sounds like Kobe's wife is also a few slices short of a full loaf. Really they are perfect for each other.
> ...


And our franchise is much better right now?

Let me know when we can string a back to back win.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> A large........ wallet.












Damn, that's it, my new goal is to make my company a prime target for a Micro$oft buyout.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jibikao</b>!
> This is non-sense.
> 
> If Kobe cares so much about his wife, why did he RAPE the girl? That doesn't make any sense and it's FAKE as hell.
> ...


What's fake is what you just said. Kobe was accused of rape, but never convicted. According to our law, he didn't do it.

I think everybody in their right mind knows that Kobe got caught with his candlestick in the wrong holder and that little skank was just trying to get money out of him.

Karl should have known better than to hit on his friend's wife. 

Karl, that's a big "nono". :nonono: Silly dirty, horny old man.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> Someone tell Vanessa Bryant her 15 seconds are up. Someone tell Malone his are too.


15 seconds? WTF? Malone has been in the NBA for like 50 years. Are you on crack?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> haha the lakers...how can you even take this franchise seriously anymore? It's just one soap opera after another.
> 
> Oh. And Karl is a *******. But it sounds like Kobe's wife is also a few slices short of a full loaf. Really they are perfect for each other.
> ...


That's why I have been wanting to get rid of Kobe. The guy is going to be the downfall of the Laker franchise. It was arguably the greatest franchise in sports at one time.

But, noooooo...the "real" Laker fans think he is golden boy. :hurl:


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

This Is Funny Man..
U Know What Wud Be Ill? If Karl Gets Traded To Miami Heat, And They Play The Lakers On Dec 25. And Karl's Wife Comes, And KB's Wife Comes At That Game.
And Big Fight Comes On The Court.. Shaq/Karl & His Wife/ vs. KB/His Wife lOl

Fun To Watch!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

yeah karl needs to join miami by christmas. Make an already hyped game even hyper.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

It really is becoming harder and harder to take the franchise (and the league in general) seriously. I wonder how much longer until Odom and Butler become involved with the overly dramatic LA Soap opera.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> It really is becoming harder and harder to take the franchise (and the league in general) seriously. I wonder how much longer until Odom and Butler become involved with the overly dramatic LA Soap opera.


the main reason for that is the media, particularly ESPN and the LA times. but its our fault also as fans for sucking this stuff up like a sponge


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Stupidest thing I've ever heard. Not anybody's posts, but this whole Malone/Bryant affair is ridiculous. I'm better off just flat-out ignoring this whole issue.


----------



## Hov (Aug 12, 2003)

Apparently, there's more to the story:

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=1944994



> Pelinka, who works for SFX and has been Bryant's agent for four years, said that he was told by Bryant and Vanessa what transpired that led to that comment last month.
> 
> 
> "Karl and his son were at the game sitting in the front row. Vanessa was on the cell phone talking to Karl's wife Kaye, and Vanessa said that her son looked bored. Kaye told her to call Karl to have her son join her in her seats. Kaye gave Vanessa Karl's cell number and she called him. When she called, Karl's response was,' Why don't you come over here and sit next to me and give me a big hug. Vanessa said, 'Why? For what?' and Karl replied, 'If you do that it will be on the cover of every magazine in the country.'
> ...


MUCH more in link. :no:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Stupidest thing I've ever heard. Not anybody's posts, but this whole Malone/Bryant affair is ridiculous. I'm better off just flat-out ignoring this whole issue.


If you are such a "VETERAN", then is it safe to say that you wont post here anymore?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are such a "VETERAN", then is it safe to say that you wont post here anymore?





Nah, I may not produce any more, but I can stick around and be a good locker room presence here at BBB.net. Plus, I'm making at good salary at the vet's minimum, so I wouldn't even think of retiring at this point.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

All I want to know is why is the media reporting this stuff, like this is everyone's business. Would they be happy if this ruined Karl's marriage or something? Why can't they keep this between the peeps involved? :whatever:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All I want to know is why is the media reporting this stuff, like this is everyone's business. Would they be happy if this ruined Karl's marriage or something? Why can't they keep this between the peeps involved? :whatever:


Exactly. At some point, the media has to be a little more responsible. That type of thing can break up a marriage. I'd hate for Malone's marriage to be strained over something like this, especially if it's all just a misunderstanding. 

Christ, it's almost impossible to take the media seriously these days.


----------



## Ice Nine (Apr 3, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All I want to know is why is the media reporting this stuff, like this is everyone's business. Would they be happy if this ruined Karl's marriage or something? Why can't they keep this between the peeps involved? :whatever:


In response to your questions:

1. Ratings. 
2. Yes, higher ratings. 
3. Ratings.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Personally, I would like to see Shaq, Kobe, and Vanessa have a threesome. Maybe throw John in on the action too.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> Personally, I would like to see Shaq, Kobe, and Vanessa have a threesome. Maybe throw John in on the action too.


As in John, poster from BBB.net?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> All I want to know is why is the media reporting this stuff, like this is everyone's business. Would they be happy if this ruined Karl's marriage or something? Why can't they keep this between the peeps involved? :whatever:


Because Karl Malone is refusing to resign with the Lakers because of PERSONAL differences. It was revealed what the personal differences were...well not yet. We don't even know 30% of the story I imagine. 

All will be revealed though. 

:devil:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Because Karl Malone is refusing to resign with the Lakers because of PERSONAL differences. It was revealed what the personal differences were...well not yet. We don't even know 30% of the story I imagine.
> ...


Hey, F U man.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. At some point, the media has to be a little more responsible. That type of thing can break up a marriage. I'd hate for Malone's marriage to be strained over something like this, especially if it's all just a misunderstanding.
> ...


Pot calling the kettle black dont you think EHL? When the Kobe and Shaq situation came up with Kobe saying he should have just done what Shaq does and I mentioned that him saying that could have broken up their marriage, you told me that it wasnt a big deal and people know how Shaq is with women as a reason so it wouldnt have done any harm to his marriage, but in this situation a pass is granted


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Pot calling the kettle black dont you think EHL? When the Kobe and Shaq situation came up with Kobe saying he should have just done what Shaq does and I mentioned that him saying that could have broken up their marriage, you told me that it wasnt a big deal and people know how Shaq is with women as a reason so it wouldnt have done any harm to his marriage, but in this situation a pass is granted


Except that Shaq's extramarital affairs were well known publicly years ago, while Malone has had no such well known public affairs that I'm aware of. Shaq is an adulterer, I'm not aware of Malone being one. 

So as I originally said, if Malone and Vanessa had a misunderstanding, it would indeed be unfortunate for Malone’s marriage to be strained over it. Shaq on the other hand has already tipped his hand multiple times over the years, so any report of Shaq having an affair ain't exactly going to shock his wife. In fact, Shaq has had children out of wedlock (that he's had to pay child support for I believe).


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hov</b>!
> http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-simers12dec12,1,1056605.column?coll=la-headlines-sports
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how much of this is true, or what will happen from here, but this is the funniest article I have read all season long!!!!
After six pages, I bet this thread has completely shift direction from it's original topic...... but this is hilarious!

*"Hunting for little mexican girls!"* :laugh:


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Except that Shaq's extramarital affairs were well known publicly years ago, while Malone has had no such well known public affairs that I'm aware of. Shaq is an adulterer, I'm not aware of Malone being one.


Can you please tell me when these affairs that Shaq had were publicly known? I don't remember anything like that written about Shaq.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> Can you please tell me when these affairs that Shaq had were publicly known? I don't remember anything like that written about Shaq.


Shaq was married I believe less than a year ago, I haven't heard of any extramarital affairs other than what was mentioned by Colorado cops to the press after the Kobe interview.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

This is sooo stupid. Kobe Bryant is a total whack job and so is his wife and now they are going to run another great players name through the mud. 
Kobe Bryant is a main focal point of what is wrong with the NBA now and why we are losing fans in droves and not gaining any new ones!!!:no:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>whiterhino</b>!
> This is sooo stupid. Kobe Bryant is a total whack job and so is his wife and now they are going to run another great players name through the mud.
> Kobe Bryant is a main focal point of what is wrong with the NBA now and why we are losing fans in droves and not gaining any new ones!!!:no:


Imagine this is true. Would Kobe still be wrong for defending his wife after a Great Player made sexual advances towards her?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, F U man.



?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Imagine this is true. Would Kobe still be wrong for defending his wife after a Great Player made sexual advances towards her?


Pot. Kettle. Black.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.


?


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.


Are you saying because Kobe was accused of sexual assault, charges were dismissed, that he is the pot calling the kettle black because his wife told him Malone made sexual advances and he shouldn't defend her... 

:whoknows: What's the sense in that?????


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Pot. Kettle. Black.


How True!!! Kobe is unfaithful to his wife, but then Kobe becomes the protective husband when his wife honor is allegedly disrespected by Malone.
How long do you think before Kobe starts his extracirricular activities again?


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying because Kobe was accused of sexual assault, charges were dismissed, that he is the pot calling the kettle black because his wife told him Malone made sexual advances and he shouldn't defend her...
> ...


No. Kobe was unfaithful to his wife and now is playing the mad/protective husband. A little bit of hypocracy.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> No. Kobe was unfaithful to his wife and now is playing the mad/protective husband. A little bit of hypocracy.


uh, no.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying because Kobe was accused of sexual assault, charges were dismissed...


Let's be fair about this, Kobe's lawyers leaked the woman's name and background to the press corps to intimidate the alleged victim into refusing to testify in a criminal case (which is the most effective strategy in Colorado due to the rape shield laws). In fact the story was in no way recanted, the other party decided on a civil suit instead.

But you have to admit that it's funny to see Kobe getting snooty about someone else's alleged sexual misconduct.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> But you have to admit that it's funny to see Kobe getting snooty about someone else's alleged sexual misconduct.


Thank you!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's be fair about this, Kobe's lawyers leaked the woman's name and background to the press corps to intimidate the alleged victim into refusing to testify in a criminal case (which is the most effective strategy in Colorado due to the rape shield laws). In fact the story was in no way recanted, the other party decided on a civil suit instead.
> ...


it was the prosecutors office that continually leaked the accusers name.

and it's someone else's alleged sexual misconduct, but it's towards his own wife.

we can debate whether what malone said was acceptable, whether kobe's wife overreacted, whether kobe overreacted, but alot of what's being put out here doesn't make much sense to me.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> No. Kobe was unfaithful to his wife and now is playing the mad/protective husband. A little bit of hypocracy.


sooo.. because he was unfaithful he should expect her to be unfaithful too? and even condone it!? get real.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> we can debate whether what malone said was acceptable, whether kobe's wife overreacted, whether kobe overreacted, but alot of what's being put out here doesn't make much sense to me.


I have to say, there is more to this than meets the eye. Not everything that has happened has been revealed.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> 
> 
> Let's be fair about this, Kobe's lawyers leaked the woman's name and background to the press corps to intimidate the alleged victim into refusing to testify in a criminal case (which is the most effective strategy in Colorado due to the rape shield laws). In fact the story was in no way recanted, the other party decided on a civil suit instead.
> ...


I see the humor. But to say he's calling the kettle black is also very funny to me. Kobe cheated on his wife, you can't hang that over his head and say he has no place to defend her when she's uncomfortable because of inapproriate sexual advances made towards her.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you saying because Kobe was accused of sexual assault, charges were dismissed, that he is the pot calling the kettle black because his wife told him Malone made sexual advances and he shouldn't defend her...
> ...


No. Kobe cheated on his wife. I never mentioned the sexual assault thing. He cheated on her MONTHs after she had their daughter (presumably). Kobe is scum for doing this. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married. 

Kobe was married when he made his sexual advances, whether they be consensual or not. That is why its the pot calling the kettle black. 

All this is, is a little bit of instant karma.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by tatahbenitez!
> No. Kobe was unfaithful to his wife and now is playing the mad/protective husband. A little bit of hypocracy.


This makes no sense. That is his wife, when she feels threatened or uncomfortable he should be there to defend her, regardless of what he's done wrong in their marriage, that is still his place.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Kobe cheated on his wife. I never mentioned the sexual assault thing. He cheated on her MONTHs after she had their daughter (presumably). Kobe is scum for doing this. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married.
> ...


Thank you!!!!:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Kobe cheated on his wife. I never mentioned the sexual assault thing. He cheated on her MONTHs after she had their daughter (presumably). Kobe is scum for doing this. If you don't want to be faithful, don't get married.


You didn't mention anything other than a kettle, a pot, and the color black. No one knows what point you were making and we still don't. Sure he cheated on his wife, despise him all you like.... I'm just confused as to how this has anything to do with what happened between him, Karl and his wife.



> Kobe was married when he made his sexual advances, whether they be consensual or not. That is why its the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> All this is, is a little bit of instant karma.


With that said, he is still her husband.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> You didn't mention anything other than a kettle, a pot, and the color black. No one knows what point you were making and we still don't. Sure he cheated on his wife, despise him all you like.... I'm just confused as to how this has anything to do with what happened between him, Karl and his wife.


Well, Karl Malone wasn't accused of raping Kobe's wife, was he? I wouldn't think the "pot, kettle black" comment had ANYTHING to do with that". I'm actually surprised people talk about it that way. I never called him a rapist. A bad father, bad husband, and bad teammate. But not a rapist.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

If Vanessa told Kobe and was upset by it, should Kobe say nothing?  I think that's the point you're missing. His wife had to feel it was a problem first.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> If Vanessa told Kobe and was upset by it, should Kobe say nothing?  I think that's the point you're missing. His wife had to feel it was a problem first.


He's basically harping Kobe's past fault, as a way of continuing blaming him. That's over! This is an entirely new situation, and I believe he's doing what any husband would.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*My Turn ...*

So ... exactly WHAT was Kobe upset about?

That Karl called her a little MEXICAN "GIRL"? After Kobe tried to tell us that she was half-Italian and half-Black?

He certainly couldn't be angry about Karl looking at her. Afterall, didn't he have her completely made over so that men would goggle at her because of her beauty? You can't tell me that of all the money he's spent on fake boobs, lips, plastic surgery and liposuction that he doesn't want men to "want her".

* I actually believe that Karl was kidding with the girl, based on her comments about his hat.

* She shared the conversation with Kobe, not thinking there was anything wrong with it.

* Kobe being upset because Karl chose to nurse his injury and come back when "he" wanted to was already upset at Karl and used whatever Karl said as a catalyst to vent his frustrations. That's it.

* I think Kobe leaked it because his comments during the radio interview backfired and he wanted to publicize a reason for his actions so that he could play the victim. "Poor Kobe". 

We should all reel sorry for him. People are just picking on him. Come on. The whacko Loooooooves the media attention. Any attention is good attention to him. He won't be bringing a championship to LA, but he can certain keep the Lakers in the media eye.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

ah, the armchair psychologists are out to explain it all.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I think Kobe broke guy code again. 

:laugh:


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> I think Kobe broke guy code again.
> 
> :laugh:



I'm not sure what you mean by that, but if you mean ...


* A guy can't trust him to be around them when they're hanging out and having fun (of any kind) for fear of it being told to the media; or

* A guy can't socialize with him if is wife is around for fear of looking at her or saying something offensive without knowing it; 

* A teammate can't afford to miss a play for fear of Kobe having him traded ...


Then I agree. What guy in his right mind would take the risk


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> it was the prosecutors office that continually leaked the accusers name.


No, it wasn't. In Colorado a victim's past is not admissible in a court of law. To expose the victim's name & past is not a very effective strategy for a prosecutor because it guarantees that the jury pool will have a formed opinion about the victim in a rape case. Now, if the alleged victim were a lesbian feminist nun, that would be one thing. But the girl in question was a normal, healthy young woman of normal sexual appetites. She had a past that Kobe's lawyers couldn't use in court. Therefore as a defense attorney in a Colorado case, if you can manage it, the best way to fight a rape charge is to smear the victim publicly before trial. So, if your claim is that the prosecutors went out of their way to get the criminal trial dismissed, you'll need to give me some proof. Because an academic friend of mine had been interviewed by Eagle County prosecutors extensively pre-trial (she authored a couple of research papers on Colorado's Rape Shield laws and their effect on rape conviction rates and the DA's office was considering using them as a possible basis for excluding women from the jury), and knew one of the ADAs. According to her the information was originally leaked by Kobe's lawyers. The prosecutors, after the fact, leaked the actual case details to compensate, but the victim's name and sexual history came straight from Kobe's lawyers.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

it was the courts that mistakenly posted her name on the official court website.



> The attorney for the woman accusing NBA star Kobe Bryant of rape on Monday urged the judge to stop posting court documents on the Web, saying she and her family are concerned about her safety.


link


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Which would indicate that it wasn't the prosecutor's office as you claimed. And it doesn't change the fact that Bryant's camp released their PI's reports to the press.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> Which would indicate that it wasn't the prosecutor's office as you claimed. And it doesn't change the fact that Bryant's camp released their PI's reports to the press.


well, my point was that it wasn't just the defense that leaked the name. but you're right, it wasn't the prosecutors office.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, Colorado's laws suck, and ironically have almost no effect on conviction rates. There's no reason for a prosecutor to ever let the information out. Especially with a possible celebrity conviction at stake.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: My Turn ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> So ... exactly WHAT was Kobe upset about?
> 
> That Karl called her a little MEXICAN "GIRL"? After Kobe tried to tell us that she was half-Italian and half-Black?


doubt that's why he was upset



> He certainly couldn't be angry about Karl looking at her. Afterall, didn't he have her completely made over so that men would goggle at her because of her beauty? You can't tell me that of all the money he's spent on fake boobs, lips, plastic surgery and liposuction that he doesn't want men to "want her".


full of fiction. 



> * I actually believe that Karl was kidding with the girl, based on her comments about his hat.


who knows



> * She shared the conversation with Kobe, not thinking there was anything wrong with it.


the article specifically says she told kobe that malone had come on to her and made several inappropriate things.



> * Kobe being upset because Karl chose to nurse his injury and come back when "he" wanted to was already upset at Karl and used whatever Karl said as a catalyst to vent his frustrations. That's it.


kobe never made any mention to being upset with karl for nursing his injuries.



> * I think Kobe leaked it because his comments during the radio interview backfired and he wanted to publicize a reason for his actions so that he could play the victim. "Poor Kobe".


God forbid Kobe have a say so in the matter. He should just take his criticism and accept it. 



> We should all reel sorry for him. People are just picking on him. Come on. The whacko Loooooooves the media attention. Any attention is good attention to him. He won't be bringing a championship to LA, but he can certain keep the Lakers in the media eye.


Yeah, he loves attention about sexual advances towards his wife, what man wouldn't. 

btw, kobe's already brought 3 championships to LA.. just in case you've lost count.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

how in gods name did this reach 8 pages?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 2, 2004)

Yeah, he probably set the whole thing up with his wife :|

I don't really care about this other than for amusement but Malone is getting way too much credit. I don't put much stock in the character of someone who's made a habbit out of hard fouls, even if they are career threatening.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

of the opinions ive heard, i think we should accept the views of the guy with the kobe head on the rat as conclusive and unbiased, and move from there


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: My Turn ...*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> btw, kobe's already brought 3 championships to LA.. just in case you've lost count.


When Kobe wins a title without Shaq, give me a call. Until then the Lakers are just the Nuggets with better PR.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> of the opinions ive heard, i think we should accept the views of the guy with the kobe head on the rat as conclusive and unbiased, and move from there


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

I second the motion. Do I hear any objections? :grinning:


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> No. Kobe was unfaithful to his wife and now is playing the mad/protective husband. A little bit of hypocracy.


Can't argue about that. Kobe pleaded for his wife and fans to forgive him, but he can't find it in himself to forgive Malone? Textbook hypocrite.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same.*



> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> 
> 
> When Kobe wins a title without Shaq, give me a call. Until then the Lakers are just the Nuggets with better PR.


Why does he have to win without Shaq? Last I checked neither have a title without the other. So like I said, he's already won 3 titles. 

take that, take that!


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same.*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Why does he have to win without Shaq? Last I checked neither have a title without the other. So like I said, he's already won 3 titles.
> ...


So it's okay for The Lakers to be content not winning anymore Championships? Just as long as they have Kobe Bryant, Fans will be more than happy to see Kobe dunk and score 30 points a game and who cares about titles? 

Kobe HAS To win a title because that is what he is playing for. More importantly, he has to win more Championships because he is the only one left standing after Jerry "Lewis" Buss changed The Lakers(now called The Los Angeles Kobes). Kobe has to prove, to the Kobe haters that he was the main man who won the titles and the best way to prove that is to win another Championship. But, don't think even one Championship is enough. Because Kobe has emulated MJ since he entered the league, Kobe must win just as much as MJ to show that he was just as good as the player he copied.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: My Turn ...*



> Originally posted by <b>ehmunro</b>!
> 
> 
> When Kobe wins a title without Shaq, give me a call. Until then the Lakers are just the Nuggets with better PR.


Ok deal. But only if you promise to give me a call when Shaq wins a title without Kobe? Ok? I'm even giving you a head start since Shaq already had several chances to win one w/o Kobe, but this year is Kobe's first chance to win one w/o Shaq.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same.*



> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> So it's okay for The Lakers to be content not winning anymore Championships? Just as long as they have Kobe Bryant, Fans will be more than happy to see Kobe dunk and score 30 points a game and who cares about titles?
> ...


does this mean he needs to win another 6, or just 3?

c'mon, this is ridiculous. kobe has to prove he's equal to arguably the best player ever? why? 

he even has to prove he WAS better than shaq WAS when they won their titles? what's exactly the point of that?

kobe needs to play well and lead his team and maximize their abilities.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same.*



> Originally posted by <b>tatahbenitez</b>!
> 
> 
> So it's okay for The Lakers to be content not winning anymore Championships? Just as long as they have Kobe Bryant, Fans will be more than happy to see Kobe dunk and score 30 points a game and who cares about titles?


nah why you say that?

we want to continue to win titles, no doubt. just wanted to remind those who forgot we did just 3 titles a few years ago.



> Kobe HAS To win a title because that is what he is playing for.


He doesn't have to win a title. you say that as if it will make or break him.



> More importantly, he has to win more Championships because he is the only one left standing after Jerry "Lewis" Buss changed The Lakers(now called The Los Angeles Kobes).


Yes the los angeles kobe's! 



> Kobe has to prove, to the Kobe haters that he was the main man who won the titles and the best way to prove that is to win another Championship.


he has to prove this to the haters? :laugh: why????????



> But, don't think even one Championship is enough. Because Kobe has emulated MJ since he entered the league, Kobe must win just as much as MJ to show that he was just as good as the player he copied.


When will you guys quit with the MJ comparisions, enough. 

this is ridiculous, kobe doesn't have to prove anything to anyone other than kobe. I'm sure he sets his own goals, and would like to win as many titles as possible. Hopefully he can win a few more, if he doesn't it's not nearly as serious as you make it seem.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You'd think winning titles was easy. I guess everyone is just going to roll over and let Kobe and the Lakers win a bunch more.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>venturalakersfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Can't argue about that. Kobe pleaded for his wife and fans to forgive him, but he can't find it in himself to forgive Malone? Textbook hypocrite.


Karl hasn't bought him a $3 million ring. 

Nice try.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same*



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> does this mean he needs to win another 6, or just 3?
> ...


The funny thing is that the media and Kobe detractors tend to propagate the whole "Kobe/MJ" thing a hell of a lot more than Laker fans do.

Yet, for some inexplicable reason, they use "all those Kobe/MJ comparisons" as a reason to hate on him.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do the same*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that the media and Kobe detractors tend to propagate the whole "Kobe/MJ" thing a hell of a lot more than Laker fans do.
> ...


That's because that is the only way they can think of bringing him down. He has already surpassed today's players so whenever he does something special what do the Haters do? They say, big deal, that's nothing, MJ could have done that, or MJ has done that etc.... The fact that the only way they can try to bring him down is by comparison with the G.O.A.T. is actually a huge compliment to him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> That's because that is the only way they can think of bringing him down. He has already surpassed today's players so whenever he does something special what do the Haters do? They say, big deal, that's nothing, MJ could have done that, or MJ has done that etc.... The fact that the only way they can try to bring him down is by comparison with the G.O.A.T. is actually a huge compliment to him.


I don't compare Kbobe to Jordan. Not at all. I compare him to himself, and his own personal standard. He is a very good player. Granted. Is he a good person? I doubt it. There have been too many instances to think otherwise. That's the trouble I had with Kobe from the get-go. He was so thrust down our throats his first few years and his nutriders blabbed ad infinitum how he's the next messiah, etc...then when it was revealed that he's arrogant, selfish, blah blah blah (I guess THAT's the Jordan comparison I'll use)......it turned a lot of people off.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Re: My Turn ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> You can't tell me that of all the money he's spent on fake boobs, lips, plastic surgery and liposuction that he doesn't want men to "want her".


Is this true? Any links or articles?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: My Turn ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Ming Bling</b>!
> 
> 
> Is this true? Any links or articles?


*No Dynasty* makes up most things Lakers-related. Probably still not over the Clippers' losses this season.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't compare Kbobe to Jordan. Not at all. I compare him to himself, and his own personal standard. He is a very good player. Granted. Is he a good person? I doubt it. There have been too many instances to think otherwise. That's the trouble I had with Kobe from the get-go. He was so thrust down our throats his first few years and his nutriders blabbed ad infinitum how he's the next messiah, etc...then when it was revealed that he's arrogant, selfish, blah blah blah (I guess THAT's the Jordan comparison I'll use)......it turned a lot of people off.


So... Why exactly this makes him any diffrent from the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should hav*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So... Why exactly this makes him any diffrent from the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan?


MJ's smile was prettier.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should hav*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ's smile was prettier.


Oh, silly me... I forgot about that... :greatjob:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So... Why exactly this makes him any diffrent from the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan?


Kobe haters will never answer that question. shhh!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should hav*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> So... Why exactly this makes him any diffrent from the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan?


People actually respected Jordan. He was on a total different level...remember all the stories of the lines of people camping to buy the new Jordans or kids getting "jacked for them"?

Mars Blackman? 

Everything....Michael Jordan was an icon. Legendary.....people wanted to watch him play...he was simply amazing. 

Kobe Bryant is a joke. Everyone makes fun of him and their sick of his schtick. 

if the internet was around back then, well...maybe it would have been different. 

But its not.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe haters will never answer that question. shhh!!


Excellent point.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should hav*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> MJ's smile was prettier.


MJ also never tried to throw a teammate under the bus during a police interview.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent point.


OK, i should have been more clear, they'll never give a realistic rational answer to that question.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, sha*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> OK, i should have been more clear, they'll never give a realistic rational answer to that question.


Jordan is a man. Kobe is a weasel and a rat.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should hav*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> People actually respected Jordan. He was on a total different level...remember all the stories of the lines of people camping to buy the new Jordans or kids getting "jacked for them"?
> ...


If you are saying that people respected the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan for the sake of his game and hs shoes, i have no problem with that...  

So exactly why can't people respect Kobe's game, again? (i know the shoes he endorsed were terrible...)


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, sha*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Jordan is a man. Kobe is a weasel and a rat.


Oh OK, that's a much better answer.  

I thought men didn't cheat on their wives?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq sh*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are saying that people respected the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan for the sake of his game and hs shoes, i have no problem with that...
> ...


It all came down to marketing. Jordan built a brand name. Kobe and his people tried to follow suit, but it never worked out. Kobe was too much of a weirdo.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq sh*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are saying that people respected the gambling-addict, adulterer, ego-maniac Michael Jordan for the sake of his game and hs shoes, i have no problem with that...
> ...


I must have missed the press conference where Jordan said he cheated on his wife. :laugh:


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq sh*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> It all came down to marketing. Jordan built a brand name. Kobe and his people tried to follow suit, but it never worked out. Kobe was too much of a weirdo.


So, building a brand name and selling shoes is how you get respect? That's what makes a man a man?


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq sh*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I must have missed the press conference where Jordan said he cheated on his wife. :laugh:


 
are you joking?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I must have missed the press conference where Jordan said he cheated on his wife. :laugh:


Maybe. And you sure as heck missed on the biggest, highest paid s***w know to mankind...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq,*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> So, building a brand name and selling shoes is how you get respect? That's what makes a man a man?


In the eyes of the public, yes. That's all we know of these players. What infomration we are privy to. And we make our assumptions based on these things. 

Jordan's affairs, for the most part were kept under wraps. Kobe's weren't. They were exposed so badly, that its just embarassing and honestly, the damage on his entire image is done. Finished.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, actually it can only go down further.....


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq,*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> In the eyes of the public, yes. That's all we know of these players. What infomration we are privy to. And we make our assumptions based on these things.
> ...


What are you talking about?  

Jordan's AFFAIRS were NOT kept private. People know plenty about his personal life. 

Anyways, you said you judge a man based on his marketing abilities, so...... yeah......:uhoh:


----------



## venturalakersfan (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win without shaq, shaq should have to do*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe haters will never answer that question. shhh!!


I guess Kobe haters would say the only difference is 3 rings.


----------



## Burn (Feb 2, 2003)

Its Malone's fault for hitting on Kobe's wife.
Its Shaq's fault for being insecure and needing the team to belong to him.
Its Phil's fault for being partial to Shaq.
Its his teammates' fault for being upset he wouldn't hang out with him.
Its the girl's fault for making up the entire story.
Its the prosecutions fault for just being out to frame a rich black man.
Its Ray Allen's fault for being jealous of Kobe's skills.
Its Kobe's dad's fault for being a racist.
Its the city of Philadelphia's fault for being the worst crowd in professional sports.
Its Vanessa's fault because she obviously wasn't giving up the goods at home.
Its the "haters" fault, because they just wish Kobe was on their team.

One day people are going to have to realize that a huge series of dramas like this can't just revolve around one particular person by coincidence. There has to be an explanation for it other than "people are out to get him because he's such a good player."

And when you accept that, you'll realize why the people here who *aren't* Kobe fans always feel there's more to the situations that involve him than meets the eye. And its not because we're haters, its because we've learned addition.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win witho*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you talking about?
> ...


Were they front page of the newspapers for weeks and weeks? NOPE. They were basically limited to Tabloids and that's about it. 

:laugh: 

Kobe got caught red handed and he got his *** handed to him by the press. And NO ONE came to his side...well, Karl Malone did....but we know what happened then.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Its Malone's fault for hitting on Kobe's wife.
> Its Shaq's fault for being insecure and needing the team to belong to him.
> Its Phil's fault for being partial to Shaq.
> ...



Exactly. If the room is stinky, its likely from the big pile of poop in the middle, not the other objects around it. 

Kobe = Big Pile of Poop. :laugh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to win witho*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Were they front page of the newspapers for weeks and weeks? NOPE. They were basically limited to Tabloids and that's about it.
> ...


jordan got caught red-handed as well. i'm not sure what you're arguing here. they both cheated, and it's a fact with both of them. both were outed publicly.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to w*



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> jordan got caught red-handed as well. i'm not sure what you're arguing here. they both cheated, and it's a fact with both of them. both were outed publicly.


Well, I either convieniently forgot or it wasn't NEARLY as public as Kbobester's humilation.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

``Karl's response to Kobe's comments today is that he's a basketball player and not a soap opera actor and he doesn't intend to be involved in a personal soap opera,'' Manley said of his client. 

:laugh:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to w*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I either convieniently forgot or it wasn't NEARLY as public as Kbobester's humilation.


There's always a third explanation... Quite obvious in your case... Can you dig it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> There's always a third explanation... Quite obvious in your case... Can you dig it?


I don't know what you're getting at. Perhaps you would like to clarify.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know what you're getting at. Perhaps you would like to clarify.


He means you're lying in an attempt to bash Kobe.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe has to w*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, I either convieniently forgot or it wasn't NEARLY as public as Kbobester's humilation.


who cares if you forgot. they both cheated and both got caught, publicly. 

jordan was only being extorted for $5 million, btw. and he payed her $250G of hush money in addition.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> He means you're lying in an attempt to bash Kobe.


Its not a lie, if you believe it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> who cares if you forgot. they both cheated and both got caught, publicly.
> ...


Who did Jordan get caught with? I read something in the national enquirer...he never publically apologized, did he?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if kobe*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Who did Jordan get caught with? I read something in the national enquirer...he never publically apologized, did he?





> In the suit, Jordan acknowledged he had a relationship with Knafel "a decade ago" and that he paid her a quarter of a million dollars not to disclose it.





> In January of this year, Jordan's wife, Juanita Jordan, filed for divorce, citing "irreconcilable differences" and seeking custody of their three children. A month later, she withdrew the filing.



link


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair, if k*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Who did Jordan get caught with? I read something in the national enquirer...he never publically apologized, did he?


No, but anyone who remotely followed the NBA knew about it. I guess you were watching the Blazers?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, whoops. :laugh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"a decade ago..."

:laugh:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, but anyone who remotely followed the NBA knew about it. I guess you were watching the Blazers?


Why are you obsessed with Michael Jordan?

:laugh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> "a decade ago..."
> ...


a decade ago, jordan was older than kobe is now, and married for longer than kobe is now.


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with Michael Jordan?
> ...


You're 28 years old? You don't exhibit much logic.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Jordan also reportedly had sex with a porno star. They even made a movie about it. But, no one cares. Kobe's humilation is public and harsh.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fair,*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with Michael Jordan?
> ...


EHL ain't (as far as i know...) but i am. So what?



> I don't know what you're getting at. Perhaps you would like to clarify.


You, sir, are a * H-A-T-E-R! *


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Jordan also reportedly had sex with a porno star. They even made a movie about it. But, no one cares. Kobe's humilation is public and harsh.


Dude, Jordan's humilation was also public. I'm not sure where this thread is going, but you don't seem to know much about what you're talking about. Maybe you should quit before you completely bury yourself.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> 
> 
> That's why I have been wanting to get rid of Kobe. The guy is going to be the downfall of the Laker franchise. It was arguably the greatest franchise in sports at one time.
> ...


It was a good run, but that team will be forever gone


----------



## madskillz1_99 (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Julo</b>!
> 
> It was a good run, but that team will be forever gone


That team was ALREADY gone! the Lakers didn't win anything the last two years.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

People, please stop posting about Jordan. Kobe will get mad that the spotlight is shifting away from him


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: b*



> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> EHL ain't (as far as i know...) but i am. So what?
> ...


So what. I don't like Kobe. I think he's a piece of trash. 

Ooooh, you burned me!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> Dude, Jordan's humilation was also public. I'm not sure where this thread is going, but you don't seem to know much about what you're talking about. Maybe you should quit before you completely bury yourself.


Not even 1/10 as big as Kobe-gate. 

NOT. EVEN. REMOTELY CLOSE.


----------



## Julo (Nov 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>madskillz1_99</b>!
> 
> 
> That team was ALREADY gone! the Lakers didn't win anything the last two years.


Yes the team slowed considerably when shaq's health went down a notch, but not wining the championship doesn't mean the magic wasn't there. 

Sometimes it just means the team that beat them played a better 7 game series


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Let's get back to the real issue: The Karl-Kobe-Vanessa soap opera. 

What a joke. I thought this whole thing was over when the trial in colorado was dropped, but apparantly its not.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fa*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with Michael Jordan?
> ...


If I'm obsessed with Jordan, I can't imagine how much Kobe Bryant must occupy your mind. 



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Let's get back to the real issue: The Karl-Kobe-Vanessa soap opera.


Losing hurts huh?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: b*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> If I'm obsessed with Jordan, I can't imagine how much Kobe Bryant must occupy your mind.
> ...


No, I just don't want the thread to get side tracked. If you want, start a Kobe vs. Jordan thread. I was asked questions and a discussion away from the main thread took place. 


I'm trying to discuss this without being personally attacked, but apparantly that's an impossibility with some people.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> Let's get back to the real issue: The Karl-Kobe-Vanessa soap opera.
> 
> What a joke. I thought this whole thing was over when the trial in colorado was dropped, but apparantly its not.


That's not the real issue, Asterisx, and you know it...


The real issue is: Why do you have such a lusting crevae to thrash Kobe Bryant, Asterisx? Come on, you can tell us... We are all adults here...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> I'm trying to discuss this without being personally attacked, but apparantly that's an impossibility with some people.


No, you in fact lost an argument and are back tracking to avoid further humiliation. However much you'd love to deflect the argument, this has nothing to do with personal attacks.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> That's not the real issue, Asterisx, and you know it...
> ...


I don't like Kobe Bryant. I never have. Never will. 

I make comments about him, then I am personally attacked. I'm not going to back down.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you in fact lost an argument and are back tracking to avoid further humiliation. However much you'd love to deflect the argument, this has nothing to do with personal attacks.


I'm not backtracking at all. If you want to discuss, we'll discuss. If I was wrong, I'll admit it. But if I'm not, I'm not going to go away just because someone calls me a jerk or hater or whatever.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> No, you in fact lost an argument and are back tracking to avoid further humiliation. However much you'd love to deflect the argument, this has nothing to do with personal attacks.


What exactly do you want me to answer in regards to the "argument" I lost.


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't like Kobe Bryant. I never have. Never will.


there you have it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Are you surprised?


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

So...............


We cannot call Kobe a rapist, because there was not enough evidence to try him.

But we can assume Karl made a pass because there is enough evidence to declare it was an attempt to hit on her?

I must have missed something. Because it looks nothing more than a "He said, she said" type of situation.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> So...............
> 
> 
> ...


we cant automatically assume anything. but kobe has every right to believe his wife and confront his supposed friend about this. its best if there is no "we" because 'we' have no right to judge either way


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> So...............
> 
> 
> ...


Even if Karl said something like he's hunting for "little mexican girls" or whatever, he was probably just clowin' around. Big deal.

A lot of people say worse things. Stop being so PC about it.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Even if Karl said something like he's hunting for "little mexican girls" or whatever, he was probably just clowin' around. Big deal.
> ...



remind me to come on to your wife one of these days. since you wont be PC about it


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> we cant automatically assume anything. but kobe has every right to believe his wife and confront his supposed friend about this. its best if there is no "we" because 'we' have no right to judge either way


That was my point. That in both situations, we do not know everything that happened.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Cervix getting owned something fierce. See whenever you choose to uphold Jordan as some bastion of integrity, you will get called out on it. 

MJ has a laundry list of transgressions and blame the Godfather (Commish Stern) for covering them up nicely. Jordan's untouchable now regardless of what he does, because he pandered ever so well to the majority. I doubt you'd know this, because I doubt you have the mental capacity to understand everything in and around this game and are just a guy who paid 10 dollars so you could have a picture of Kobe on a rat body. 

Some of these guys. Man.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> remind me to come on to your wife one of these days. since you wont be PC about it


I guess if I told his wife I wanted to put my thing in her mouth, he wouldn't mind. Since I was just joking. It's called having a little respect.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> remind me to come on to your wife one of these days. since you wont be PC about it


Ok. I will.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Cervix getting owned something fierce. See whenever you choose to uphold Jordan as some bastion of integrity, you will get called out on it.
> 
> MJ has a laundry list of transgressions and blame the Godfather (Commish Stern) for covering them up nicely. Jordan's untouchable now regardless of what he does, because he pandered ever so well to the majority. I doubt you'd know this, because *I doubt you have the mental capacity to understand everything in and around this game and are just a guy who paid 10 dollars so you could have a picture of Kobe on a rat body*.
> ...


HKF... You... were... so... perfect.... :greatjob:


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess if I told his wife I wanted to put my thing in her mouth, he wouldn't mind. Since I was just joking. It's called having a little respect.


When did Karl say thay?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Cervix getting owned something fierce. See whenever you choose to uphold Jordan as some bastion of integrity, you will get called out on it.
> 
> MJ has a laundry list of transgressions and blame the Godfather (Commish Stern) for covering them up nicely. Jordan's untouchable now regardless of what he does, because he pandered ever so well to the majority. I doubt you'd know this, because I doubt you have the mental capacity to understand everything in and around this game and are just a guy who paid 10 dollars so you could have a picture of Kobe on a rat body.
> ...


I never held him out as the bastion of integrity. COMPARED with Kobe, Jordan is a saint. Sure, he had some disgressions....possible mafia problems that got hid dad murdered, porn stars, mistresses, etc. 

The thing is that for the most part THESE WERE COVERED UP EFFECTIVELY as not to affect him really. 

The hiatus to play baseball? Do you really think that was random? There is a LOT we don't know about Jordan. 

But Kobe was exposed so badly this summer, its not even funny. (Well, actually it is).


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

some one close this thread please


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I never held him out as the bastion of integrity. COMPARED with Kobe, Jordan is a saint. Sure, he had some disgressions....possible mafia problems that got hid dad murdered, porn stars, mistresses, etc.


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I doubt you'd know this, because I doubt you have the mental capacity to understand everything in and around this game and are just a guy who paid 10 dollars so you could have a picture of Kobe on a rat body.
> 
> Some of these guys. Man.


I spent 5 minutes on that little drawing and it shows. Photochop photochop photochop. 

Again with the personal attacks....

 

Not a big surprise. Keep on at it guys. It shows how LOW CLASS you are.

I'm not going to back down.


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I spent 5 minutes on that little drawing and it shows. Photochop photochop photochop.
> ...


5 minutes? Really? I could do it in 30 seconds.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Vintage</b>!
> 
> 
> 5 minutes? Really? I could do it in 30 seconds.


Well, I multitask.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> HKF... You... were... so... perfect.... :greatjob:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: be fa*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with Michael Jordan?
> ...


Why are you obsessed with Kobe Bryant?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan possibly got his father murdered from his gambling debts and you think what Kobe has done is worse? Are you serious? :whofarted

Not to mention, that as soon as Jordan retired, Sterns' big announcement about Jordan's huge gambling problems, in which he may have placed bets on sports (big no no), was quickly found to have nothing. 

Sorry to say, but your hero MJ isn't so great of a person either. I love them both as basketball players, but I'd be lying if I gave a rat's patoot as them as people.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: b*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> Why are you obsessed with Kobe Bryant?


I don't think that is an appropriate direction for this topic.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

let me ask you something Xericx, if you were in a fiery building, and kobe heroically rescued you, would you still hate him? would you rather die than have him save you? 

thats why i dont understand you haters. i really cannot hate someone that i dont really know. but when you have a kobe head on a rat, it sends a strong message that you dont want to be taken seriously. well people already know without reading one word you even write that you are gonna be anti kobe no matter what the issue is. so why even try to explain it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Jordan possibly got his father murdered from his gambling debts and you think what Kobe has done is worse? Are serious? :whofarted
> 
> Not to mention, that as soon as Jordan retired, Sterns' big announcement about Jordan's huge gambling problems, in which he may have placed bets on sports (big no no), was quickly found to have nothing.
> ...


MJ's not my hero. Someone asked about a comparision between his PROBLEMS and Kobe's PROBLEMS and why Kobe's problems are worse. 

Its because Kobe's problems were so much more public.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!


Scenario A: you are a third of the age you pretend to be;

Scenario B: you really are 28: then, to paraphrase Jonh i must say F U!

I'm done arguing with mental midgets...


(you can edit your posts in the manner you see fit, but i've caught a clear look of what you posted...)


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Whodinee</b>!
> let me ask you something Xericx, if you were in a fiery building, and kobe heroically rescued you, would you still hate him? would you rather die than have him save you?
> 
> thats why i dont understand you haters. i really cannot hate someone that i dont really know. but when you have a kobe head on a rat, it sends a strong message that you dont want to be taken seriously. well people already know without reading one word you even write that you are gonna be anti kobe no matter what the issue is. so why even try to explain it?


So know we're policing other people's avatars?


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Jordan's father getting murdered was very public. I guess if you believe two kids with nothing going for them killed MJ's dad in the backwoods of NC.  

Look you don't have to back down, but you're in a battle of wits with a straw and I have a desert eagle.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> So know we're policing other people's avatars?


try again.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> Look you don't have to back down, but you're in a battle of wits with a straw and I have a desert eagle.


Oooh...I'm so burrrrnnnned...
 

That and dollar fiddy can get you a large coffee.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Its because Kobe's problems were so much more public.


Kobe's problems going more public than Jordan's has absolutely nothing to do with how morally wrong they were with the things they did. 

Until you understand that, you will continue to look ignorant. Well, you already look ignorant for not knowing about Jordan's extramarital transgressions.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> Scenario A: you are a third of the age you pretend to be;
> ...


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think that is an appropriate direction for this topic.


I don't think a topic like this has any real direction.

I'm curious though, why *are* you obsessed with Kobe? Why are so many Kobe haters so obsessed with him? It's ridiculous. It borders on lunacy. I wouldn't put it above any of you to stalk the guy if you lived near him.

I don't know of any other player in the history of the league that gets criticized when he gets a triple double. Shobe!


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Calvin Klein...

Obsession... for Basketball fans. I'm finished with this stupid thread. Look you can try to backtrack and make yourself look like a goof, which you have done and continue to do day in and day out. Maybe I should make you my pet project and get you to stop posting here. I am going to think about it. It should be fun dealing with a mental midget.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't think a topic like this has any real direction.
> ...


Well, it did until it got past the topic and it became personal petty attacks about other people's mental capacity or what not. 

This is relevant NBA news and should be treated as such. I tried to get it back on track, then people wanted to bring it back to "why do you hate ____," or "You must be a Fan of Kobe". 

Sheesh. Sorry for having a dissenting opinion...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!


What didn't you get? It's only two simple letters... F and U...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Calvin Klein...
> 
> Obsession... for Basketball fans. I'm finished with this stupid thread. Look you can try to backtrack and make yourself look like a goof, which you have done and continue to do day in and day out. Maybe I should make you my pet project and get you to stop posting here. I am going to think about it. It should be fun dealing with a mental midget.


Play with the big boys and I'm gonna get burned?

:laugh:

Go ahead and make me your pet project if you want....I've got to call my mommy first and make sure I have a secuwity bwanket.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> What didn't you get? It's only two simple letters... F and U...


Please elaborate sir. I don't quite understand.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Kobe's problems going more public than Jordan's has absolutely nothing to do with how morally wrong they were with the things they did.
> ...


Bump.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: R*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, it did until it got past the topic and it became personal petty attacks about other people's mental capacity or what not.
> ...


Most every post in this thread has stayed on-topic though. Discussing Kobe vs. Malone inevitably leads to talking about Kobe's wife which inevitably leads to talking about the trial. And of course, any thread with Kobe has to incorporate MJ in one way or another. Since this is a Kobe thread, anything having to do with Kobe/his fans/his haters/etc is fair game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

You mean the last few pages where its basically a bunch of petty personal attacks or questioning ME and "OH WHY DO YOU HATE KOBE"  

Give me a break. If you can't discuss this without talking about or questioning the poster, I would say its gotten off topic.

:dead:


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by *Asterisx!!*
> Please elaborate sir. I don't quite understand.





> Originally posted by <b>PauloCatarino</b>!
> 
> 
> What didn't you get? It's only two simple letters... F and U...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

please make it stop


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Bump.


Morally no. 

Morally, Jordan's scum too. I didn't hate him as a player because at the time, I was more oblivious to it than anything, as were most people. 

A lot of his scandals didn't blow up to this level. Basically ANYTHING that Kobe does for the rest of his career that's wrong...is going to be put under a microscope. 

He jaywalks? SCUM
Leaves a poor tip? SCUM

Kobe dug himself into this hole.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> You mean the last few pages where its basically a bunch of petty personal attacks or questioning ME and "OH WHY DO YOU HATE KOBE"
> 
> Give me a break. If you can't discuss this without talking about or questioning the poster, I would say its gotten off topic.
> ...


Posters are fair game. If someone says they hate Kobe, and someone asks them why, that isn't going off-topic. You're just ticked because it's about 4 against 1 right now.


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

You said Kobe's transgressions were worse than Jordan's.

Name one other thing that Kobe has done off the court since other than cheating on his wife? Good luck, you won't find any.

That was why so many people were cultivated by the trial. He was christened by many magazines as being the anamoly in a league filled with former covicts (whether legitimate or not), here's this young guy who's multilingual, dad played in the NBA, he was relatively smart, and he was playing at such a high level. I mean, the NBA doesn't get an opportunity like that very often. For some reason, that made a lot of people hate him.

The trial didn't make the haters, it just fueled their hating. In the words of Eric Clapton, "Before you accuse me, take a look at yourself." (I think that's how the song went)


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Morally no.
> ...


Apparently you still don’t get it. Reread my post for clarification.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm not ticked at all. 

I'm like the Fonz...

Cooooooool.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i didnt feel like reading all this drama bs, but how in the world can there be over 200 posts on an issue of making so called advances toward somebody's wife?


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>wadeshaqeddie</b>!
> i didnt feel like reading all this drama bs, but how in the world can there be over 200 posts on an issue of making so called advances toward somebody's wife?


Because it involves Kobe.

A thread about what kind of toothbrush Kobe uses would get at least 346 replies.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Apparently you still don’t get it. Reread my post for clarification.


----------



## BubblesinanIV (Sep 22, 2004)

*.*

Man I didn't like Kobe, but you peeps are just forcing my hand... this hate is beyond comprehension.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>BubblesinanIV</b>!
> Man I didn't like Kobe, but you peeps are just forcing my hand... this hate is beyond comprehension.


Check out this article. 

http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3241202



> Los Angeles Lakers: C+
> For the past several years I've been rudely ripped by myopic Lakers fans and the L.A. media for revealing that, besides being a great player, Kobe Bryant was rudely sabotaging virtually every aspect of the triangle offense that didn't feature him. Kid Kobe's me-me-me behavior was mostly kept in-house during the Lakers' championships, but became increasingly egregious the past two seasons. These days, however, the whole world (with the notable exception of Jerry Buss) now knows that Bryant is indeed an arrogant, narcissistic jerk.
> 
> The Lakers are his team, and Rudy T. is his coach. And what was behind Bryant's recent dissing of Karl Malone?
> ...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow....is their dissention alredy!

Lakers Practice:

:starwars:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Check out this article.
> ...



That's a real feel-good article.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Check out this article.
> ...


Good ol' Charley Rosen. If all his past articles weren't proof enough of his absolute, unadulterated hatred of Kobe, simply peep his last paragraph:



> Things are so bad, and Kobe is so imperial and obnoxious, that his current teammates dislike him even more than his ex-teammates did, and free-agents-to-be have made it known that they'll never sign up with the Lakers as long as Bryant is pulling all the strings. Tie all those strings together and Kobe will soon have a thick enough rope with which to hang himself.


His current teammates dislike him? Where have they said that? Free agents don't want to play in LA because of Kobe? Where have they said that? Did Rosen hear it from his "sources"? And don't even get me started on that last line. Christ.

Point is, Charley Rosen hates nearly everything about today's NBA, and should not be taken seriously. This is the same guy who decided to carefully "analyze" LeBron and KG's talent and skill and picked their two respective *worst games of the season* to do so. He's an idiot.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Burn</b>!
> Its Malone's fault for hitting on Kobe's wife.
> Its Shaq's fault for being insecure and needing the team to belong to him.
> Its Phil's fault for being partial to Shaq.
> ...


Excellent summary. Good conclusion. Maybe NOW it has been simplied enough for them to understand.

BTW, this thread is NOT about MJ, so Kobe lovers --- don't change the subject. Stay on point, if you can!!!


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Excellent summary. Good conclusion. Maybe NOW it has been simplied enough for them to understand.
> ...


Unfortunately, it was a Kobe hater that brought up MJ (thereby reinforcing my earlier point that they're usually the ones who compare Kobe to MJ, not Laker fans).

As a matter of fact, it was *you* who brought MJ up first, hilariously enough:



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> And the plot on Kobe's quest to be better than MJ thickens.


Feel free to try again, though.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

well, IT IS MALONE'S fault for hitting on kobe's wife...

while being a member of the kobe hater club, I can't see how this can be put on kobe, considering if malone hasn't denied the allegations.

the possible demise of the lakers is a whole different story, though...


----------



## BallStateCards (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: Re: Re: .*



> Originally posted by <b>Spriggan</b>
> Point is, Charley Rosen hates nearly everything about today's NBA, and should not be taken seriously. This is the same guy who decided to carefully "analyze" LeBron and KG's talent and skill and picked their two respective *worst games of the season* to do so. He's an idiot.


It takes one of two things to get fired from ESPN. You're either too good, like David Aldridge, or your downright horrible, like Charley Rosen. The fact that Stephen A. Smith has a job at the "Worldwide Leader" and Charley Rosen doesn't, is a true testament to his ability.

EDIT: Wow, Im nit a godd spellare...


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess if I told his wife I wanted to put my thing in her mouth, he wouldn't mind. Since I was just joking. It's called having a little respect.


Really? Karl asked Vanessa if he could stick his Dickau in her mouth? That's a new twist on the tale.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Malone and Vanessa flirted with each other.

"Hey there cowboy, what are you hunting?"

Asked twice, to get the desired response?

You guys slay me. I suppose in HS flirting with someone's boyfriend or girlfriend is a capital offence. 

Made a pass? OMFG! Call out the National Guard!

Hit on her? Say it ain't so. Get Stern to suspend him for the rest of the season!

IT'S FLIRTING. No gonads were touched in the making of this event.

Lot's of married couples flirt with each other. Only with Kobe could this become a national news story. Because Kobe has the maturity of a HS junior. And Vanessa, maybe a soph.

Apologies to all HS kids who are actually far more mature. There are lots.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm late to the game...why did this become public at all?


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Malone and Vanessa flirted with each other.
> 
> "Hey there cowboy, what are you hunting?"
> ...


well, of course, there are 2 sides to every story. the story from the other camp is a little less playful than the way you've described it.



> "Karl and his son were at the game sitting in the front row," Pelinka said. "Vanessa was on the cell phone talking to Karl's wife, Kaye, and Vanessa said that her son looked bored. Kaye told her to call Karl to have her son join her in her seats. Kaye gave Vanessa Karl's cell number and she called him. When she called, Karl's response was, 'Why don't you come over here and sit next to me and give me a big hug?' Vanessa said, 'Why? For what?' And Karl replied, 'If you do that it will be on the cover of every magazine in the country.'
> 
> 
> "Vanessa didn't know what to say because this was the first time she had ever spoken to Malone without Kobe or Kaye being around. Karl continued. 'Do you like me?' Malone asked her, to which Vanessa said, 'As my friend, Kaye's husband,' " Pelinka said.
> ...


link


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

*funny as hell*



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> *Cervix *getting owned something fierce. See whenever you choose to uphold Jordan as some bastion of integrity, you will get called out on it.
> 
> MJ has a laundry list of transgressions and blame the Godfather (Commish Stern) for covering them up nicely. Jordan's untouchable now regardless of what he does, because he pandered ever so well to the majority. I doubt you'd know this, because I doubt you have the mental capacity to understand everything in and around this game and are just a guy who paid 10 dollars so you could have a picture of Kobe on a rat body.
> ...


:laugh: Did you just call him, CERVIX????? HAHAHAHAHAHA! LOL

Aaaaaaaaaaaw Shiiiiiiiiit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:

CERVIX! :laugh:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> I'm late to the game...why did this become public at all?


i believe it was malone's agent's reference to "recent personal attacks made in private" that led to the bryant camp coming out with the actual reasons.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

Both sides can spin it any way they like. 

It remains flirting.

How many times a day do you think Vanessa gets hit on?

Only a child would make this a news story.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Both sides can spin it any way they like.
> 
> It remains flirting.
> ...


Keep it real man, you don't flirt with another mans wife. You don't tell her... to come give you a big hug so it will be on the cover of ever magazine. You don't tell her you're hunting little mexican girls. You don't ask her to keep a secret. You don't ask her if she likes you.... those are all inappropriate comments to make towards another mans wife.


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> Both sides can spin it any way they like.
> 
> It remains flirting.
> ...


are you saying kobe had no right to be upset based on their side of the conversation?

and are you saying he had no right to respond once malone's agent discussed recent personal attacks?

kobe seems to be taking the brunt of this, when malone's camp seemed to have alot of involvement with both the events, and it's materialization in the media.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

*Re: funny as hell*



> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> :laugh: Did you just call him, CERVIX????? HAHAHAHAHAHA! LOL
> ...


OMG!!! I GOT BURNED ON THE INTERNETS!



I hope Hong Kong Floozy has decided NOT to chase me away. Because I would be much too skeerrd for that to happen. 

:|


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> 
> i believe it was malone's agent's reference to "recent personal attacks made in private" that led to the bryant camp coming out with the actual reasons.


Well, that hasn't been confirmed yet, has it?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Keep it real man, you don't flirt with another mans wife. You don't tell her... to come give you a big hug so it will be on the cover of ever magazine. You don't tell her you're hunting little mexican girls. You don't ask her to keep a secret. You don't ask her if she likes you.... those are all inappropriate comments to make towards another mans wife.


Flirting is flirting....I flirt with married or women in relationships all the time. Doesn't mean that I'm actually trying to bone them or anything. Something simple as "you look nice" and Kobe would probably blow up and go psycho.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> 
> are you saying kobe had no right to be upset based on their side of the conversation?
> 
> ...


You don't need a right to be upset. 

But you are responsible for how you react when you are upset.

Making threats is pretty immature, IMO.

"Karl, we are totally uncool with this. I value our friendship, and I'm sure you meant no harm, but this really upset us."

Yep, that would do it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hah...."Desparate Hoopswives."

http://www.nypost.com/sports/32695.htm



> Maybe the problem here is we're trying to figure this out logically. Instead this nonsense is probably everything that's wrong with everything in pro sports — rich young people, Southern California, and anything else you care to throw into the smelly hamper.
> 
> It's insane, it's stupid and it's getting messier by the moment.
> 
> ...


Menacing phone calls by Kbobe? Did Kobe "rat" out Karl too!

Yikes!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Look likes Kobe's not going to get pushed on Nike.....

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/sportsbusiness/news/story?id=1946135



> Though still on the hook for a five-year, $40 million endorsement deal with Kobe Bryant, Nike has no plans to aggressively market the embattled Lakers guard, despite plans for Bryant to debut a new shoe on Christmas, according to multiple industry sources contacted by ESPN.com.
> 
> Bryant will sport Nike's Air Zoom Huarache 2K5 shoe, in purple and gold, during the Lakers' Dec. 25 showdown against the Miami Heat. The shoe will be released in March, though not in the colors Bryant will be wearing.
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Flirting is flirting....I flirt with married or women in relationships all the time. Doesn't mean that I'm actually trying to bone them or anything. Something simple as "you look nice" and Kobe would probably blow up and go psycho.


Why do you excuse one man's wrong doing and fault the next for doing basically the same thing. You despise Kobe for cheating on his wife, then you make excuses for Malone after he all but propositions Vanessa.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Why do you excuse one man's wrong doing and fault the next for doing basically the same thing. You despise Kobe for cheating on his wife, then you make excuses for Malone after he all but propositions Vanessa.


Flirting and making an off-color comment versus banging a Colorado skank over a chair 20 minutes after meeting (a few months after your first daughter has been born) are not even on the same level. 

Its not even close to being the same thing.


If you're married and you cheat on your wife, you're a bad husband. If Karl did the same, then he's a bad husband as well. 

I don't even like Karl Malone. I think he sold out himself and the Jazz franchise.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Flirting is flirting....I flirt with married or women in relationships all the time. Doesn't mean that I'm actually trying to bone them or anything.


No it doesn't, but it is unbelievably disrespectful to the husband. You should switch your face with Kobe's in your avatar, because only a cellar dweller would do that to a married woman.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Flirting and making an off-color comment versus banging a Colorado skank over a chair 20 minutes after meeting (a few months after your first daughter has been born) are not even on the same level.
> ...


Are you bi-polar? I ask because it's like all the nonsense you make up.... it seems like you actually believe it. Kobe's daughter's time of birth has nothing to do with anything and a man making a pass at a married woman and getting denied should be considered just as bad as a man who makes a pass and get's turned down. The only difference is one man had the opportunity to follow through and the other didn't.




> If you're married and you cheat on your wife, you're a bad husband. If Karl did the same, then he's a bad husband as well.


OK, so he only attempted to cheat on his wife. 

Hey judge don't give me 10+ years in the can, I only attempted to kill the guy.... I didn't actually do it. 



> I don't even like Karl Malone. I think he sold out himself and the Jazz franchise.


I could care less if you like Malone or not; your opinion on this matter is just unreasonable.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> No it doesn't, but it is unbelievably disrespectful to the husband. You should switch your face with Kobe's in your avatar, because only a cellar dweller would do that to a married woman.


Hey, I follow guy code.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> a man making a pass at a married woman and getting denied should be considered just as bad as a man who makes a pass and get's turned down. The only difference is one man had the opportunity to follow through and the other didn't.



This doesn't make any sense. Please clarify.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I follow guy code.


No you don't! Guy code would tell you not to making a pass at your friends wife. In which case you would understand how Kobe was upset with Malone's actions.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> I could care less if you like Malone or not; your opinion on this matter is just unreasonable.


Well, obviously you do seem to care. 

My opinion is that Kobe banging some chick in Colorado is MUCH MUCH worse than Malone just flirting with Kobe's wife.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't make any sense. Please clarify.


Are you for real?

A woman came on to Kobe, he slept with her. He is wrong for that. Flipside..... Malones comes on to Kobe's wife. The wife is offended, so this means Malone had no fault. His would only be at fault if the wife wasn't offended and slept with him.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> No you don't! Guy code would tell you not to making a pass at your friends wife. In which case you would understand how Kobe was upset with Malone's actions.


You can flirt with someone and not have it be an sexual advance. I make off-color, sexual remarks to a lot of girls. Big deal. Don't be such a mangina about it.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you for real?
> ...


No, I'm not for real.  

Your post didn't make any sense. 



> a man making a pass at a married woman and getting denied should be considered just as bad as a man who makes a pass and get's turned down. The only difference is one man had the opportunity to follow through and the other didn't.


A man making a pass + denied = a man making a pass and gets turned down. Please clarify.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Just because you don't understand something, or pretend to not understand, doesn't mean it doesn't make sense. Karl Malone making a pass at another man's wife, while being married himself should be frowned upon. Simple as that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So let me get this straight...Vanessa had no part in coming on to Karl, but Karl initiated it with the response? What should Malone have done? Glared at her and walked away? Given a flirtatious remark like that, Malone probably thought he could give one back - it probably meant nothing. If you are going to blame Karl, you have to blame Vanessa as well. Neither remark was more scandalous than the other - it all depends on how the parties interpreted them...

At the same time, you are 100% sure that the woman in Colorado came on to Kobe. 

Sounds like a double standard to me...

FWIW, I think both Karl and Kobe are two of the most despicable people in the entire league. Malone had illegitimate children in college and actually had the nerve to do a "public service" commerical on broken homes back in the early 90's. I would have a hard time rooting for the Wolves with Malone on the roster, and I doubt I'll ever be able to root for Kobe's team, either. They deserve each other.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Kobe = innocent bystander.
:rotf:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> So let me get this straight...Vanessa had no part in coming on to Karl, but Karl initiated it with the response? What should Malone have done? Glared at her and walked away? Given a flirtatious remark like that, Malone probably thought he could give one back - it probably meant nothing. If you are going to blame Karl, you have to blame Vanessa as well. Neither remark was more scandalous than the other - it all depends on how the parties interpreted them...
> 
> At the same time, you are 100% sure that the woman in Colorado came on to Kobe.
> ...


again, the bryant's version of how it went down is different than the "what you hunting cowboy" version.



> "Karl and his son were at the game sitting in the front row," Pelinka said. "Vanessa was on the cell phone talking to Karl's wife, Kaye, and Vanessa said that her son looked bored. Kaye told her to call Karl to have her son join her in her seats. Kaye gave Vanessa Karl's cell number and she called him. When she called, Karl's response was, 'Why don't you come over here and sit next to me and give me a big hug?' Vanessa said, 'Why? For what?' And Karl replied, 'If you do that it will be on the cover of every magazine in the country.'
> 
> 
> "Vanessa didn't know what to say because this was the first time she had ever spoken to Malone without Kobe or Kaye being around. Karl continued. 'Do you like me?' Malone asked her, to which Vanessa said, 'As my friend, Kaye's husband,' " Pelinka said.
> ...


link


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

iv, actual infidelity is different than just words, and not really comparable, imo. 

that said, hitting on your friends wife isn't cool. don't care if your married or not.

does sound like a bunch of wackjobs involved, though.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

So we're just taking Kobe/Vanessa's word at face value, (right about where the Kobe jockriders earn their nickname in my opinion) in this latest he said/she said incident? Why is everything bashing Kobe always "unsubstantiated", and anything pro-Kobe simply assumed to be correct? You guys could be lawyers...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Then it must be true.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> So we're just taking Kobe/Vanessa's word at face value, (right about where the Kobe jockriders earn their nickname in my opinion) in this latest he said/she said incident? Why is everything bashing Kobe always "unsubstantiated", and anything pro-Kobe simply assumed to be correct? You guys could be lawyers...


The point is that there's probably more to the story than what we know so far, not necessarily to believe what Vanessa Bryant said is true. Karl Malone hasn't denied anything either.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Of the parties involved, the credibility scale is as follows:

1. Karl Malone
2. Vanessa Bryant
.
.
.
99. Kobe Bryant


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Link: http://msn.foxsports.com/story/3248048




> *Deion Sanders:* "Kobe has broken all rules in regards to players' camaraderie, their fraternity," Sanders said on Sporting News Radio's James Brown Show. "He has broken every rule you could think of. I don't even understand how someone could come in the locker room and look this guy in his face when you go out like that.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GUY CODE!!!!!

:jam:


----------



## kflo (Jun 28, 2002)

deion really thinks that "Karl is a proven veteran. He's an older gentleman. What does he want with your woman?" Sanders said. "I mean, come on, let's be honest. What does Karl want with your woman? Karl has a daughter as old as Kobe's wife. So, let's be honest, that was really ridiculous."?

he really thinks that older guys don't go for hot younger women? is he kidding?

and again, it was malone's agent who first discussed their private issues.

that's the thing with these issues that pop up - kobe's almost never the one it originates in the media with.

kobe might be an a**hole, but alot of what gets pinned on him isn't reasonable.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Is Deion Sanders still a minister/pimp/knowitall whom Boomer Esiason hates? Is it that Deion?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Is it possible that I can have a non-biased Kobe fan honestly give an impartial opinion on this. In this thread alone there are post giving crediblitiy to Kobe cheating on his wife and some are borderline saying that it was ok. Does anyone feel that Vanessa started it according to the reports. Also I would like to take a few down memory lane about a player named Allen Iverson. His name always popped up in things a few years ago, but some of the said posters in here said everything that came up was always AI's fault and he was most to blame. Now a few years later not exactly the same circumstances but Kobe's name comes up in alot of things but yet he is absolved from all situations because its Kobe? Please believe me I am not bashing, Im just trying to find a central point so I can have a non-biased answer.


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

I guess a lot of you guys are still teenagers.

Flirting is complimentary. It is not disrespectful.

Flirting is not hitting on. 

Flirting can be a tricky thing, because it can be misunderstood; and if it is clumsy, it can cause offence. Someone who is flirting needs to be careful, and must read the signs and react.

I'm certain from reading both spins that the reality was both parties were flirting. 

It is possible that Malone crossed the line and did not pick up on Vanessa's signals. It is possible that Vanessa decided afterwards, as she thought about it, that things Malone said were uncool. It is possible that Vanessa told Kobe, and that is when it became uncool.

I am also certain of one thing. Kobe got caught playing around. Many NBA players fool around and don't get publicly humiliated. Kobe feels that is unfair to him. Vanessa probably feels the same way. It is understandable.

The grown up thing to do is to understand, everyone doesn't get caught breaking the rules, but if you do, you pay the price. Not everyone.

That is not just the guy code. That is how the world works. If I get caught speeding, no-one cares about the 1000 other guys who were speeding and didn't get caught.

Malone and Vanessa flirted. Maybe Malone did make a pass. No-one will ever know but Karl, and even he may not be sure what his intentions were. Maybe Vanessa hinted yes, and Malone backed off, and that is why she is pissed. Stranger things happen every day.

It takes two to tango.

Only one to rape, though.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kflo</b>!
> iv, actual infidelity is different than just words, and not really comparable, imo.
> 
> that said, hitting on your friends wife isn't cool. don't care if your married or not.
> ...


I agree, actual infidelity is worse than just words. Xericx pointing a finger at one man for cheating on his wife, and than okaying the next man making sexual advances towards another mans' wife, should also be considered wrong. They are both wrong, one is worse, but IMO... had Vanessa welcomed Malone's advances he would have more than likely excepted them.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> So let me get this straight...Vanessa had no part in coming on to Karl, but Karl initiated it with the response? What should Malone have done? Glared at her and walked away? Given a flirtatious remark like that, Malone probably thought he could give one back - it probably meant nothing. If you are going to blame Karl, you have to blame Vanessa as well. Neither remark was more scandalous than the other - it all depends on how the parties interpreted them...


That's not her account of what happened. And what is your opinion about the other comments Karl's allegedly made over the phone? 

_Come give me a big hug, so it can be on the cover of every magazine in the country

Do you like me?

Can you keep a secret, I have something I want to tell you

Oh, like your daddy._

What about those comments? 

I thought that women get the benefit of the doubt when it comes to these types of things? Maybe not in this case....



> At the same time, you are 100% sure that the woman in Colorado came on to Kobe.


I believe it was her account as well as Kobe's that they both did flirt, kiss, fool around, then Kobe continued once she wanted him to stop. 



> Sounds like a double standard to me...


Me too.



> FWIW, I think both Karl and Kobe are two of the most despicable people in the entire league. Malone had illegitimate children in college and actually had the nerve to do a "public service" commerical on broken homes back in the early 90's. I would have a hard time rooting for the Wolves with Malone on the roster, and I doubt I'll ever be able to root for Kobe's team, either. They deserve each other.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> Does anyone feel that Vanessa started it according to the reports.


Maybe, I'm confusing the chronology of the story but I thought Malone made all those comments over the phone to Vanessa, then she spoke to him face to face when the cowboy hunting mexican girls comments were made? It's written in the opposite order, but it says the phone call was made, then malone took the boy to sit with the kids in the second half. 



> Also I would like to take a few down memory lane about a player named Allen Iverson. His name always popped up in things a few years ago, but some of the said posters in here said everything that came up was always AI's fault and he was most to blame. Now a few years later not exactly the same circumstances but Kobe's name comes up in alot of things but yet he is absolved from all situations because its Kobe? Please believe me I am not bashing, Im just trying to find a central point so I can have a non-biased answer.


Seems like Kobe takes the blame for every and anything he's involved in. Including defending his wife after she felt uncomfortable from a supposed friends comments?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Maybe, I'm confusing the chronology of the story but I thought Malone made all those comments over the phone to Vanessa, then she spoke to him face to face when the cowboy hunting mexican girls comments were made? It's written in the opposite order, but it says the phone call was made, then malone took the boy to sit with the kids in the second half.


if it's happened in that order, then those comments made on the phone obviously didn't bother vanessa at all.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> if it's happened in that order, then those comments made on the phone obviously didn't bother vanessa at all.


What is obvious about that? She could very well be bothered by what was said to her, and still choose to wait to speak to Kobe about it before she acted in any other way. What would you have prefered? She blow up and act a damn fool in front of Malone's son and thousands of people at the game?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Xericx</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey, I follow guy code.


Whatever guy code is. So what is hitting on married women, loser code? Guy code is stupid. If you have a friend that cheats, maybe you shouldn't rat him out, but you should cease to be friends with that kind of trash. That's the code I follow, the dont associate with losers code.


----------



## tatahbenitez (Jun 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I guess a lot of you guys are still teenagers.
> 
> Flirting is complimentary. It is not disrespectful.
> ...


 Well done, I agree!!!


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

Beez, believe it or not I am trying to be non-partial. I am a Laker fan, not a Kobe fan. My favorite player is Shaq if that means anything. My aunt works with Vanessa's sister, who are very close. Vanessa made Kobe take her sister and her sister's husband on double dates and to Italy, when Kobe wanted to take Vanessa to Italy, as chapparons. From the things I've heard, Vanessa is classy, respectable, religious, and together. I guess take that for what its worth coming from some dude on the internet, but this is where my opinion is coming from. Sure, Kobe has done some stupid things, like making Shaq's issues public and what not, not to mention cheating on his wife. And sure, there were reports that Vanessa was distraught and had some issues just prior to the cheating coming out. But based on what I've heard, Vanessa is a reasonable person and wouldn't just make up stuff. It sounds like her problem is mainly with what Malone said on the cell phone, which has been posted numerous times.

And to blabla97, who thinks anyone who doesnt agree with him is a kobe apologist, everything here is he said/she said. So who do you believe? Can you trust Kobe, no, his words are just heresay anyhow. Can you trust the accused, Karl? No...just like you couldnt take Kobe's word that he didnt rape that chick without seeing some evidence. So who's left? Vanessa. Do you just believe her? No, just like most people (who werent Kobe haters) didnt just believe Kobe's accuser. You look at the evidence and history and take everything into consideration. 

My opinion is based on three things when no real evidence can be had. One, what I said to Beez above. Two, how would my wife respond if one of my friends flirted with her? She would react in the same way by certainly telling me, calling his wife, and so on. Third, I look at how the accused acts. The other week he waaaayyyyyy over-reacted to Kobe's comments on the radio and now he sent his agent to deny the reports and Karl is in hiding. A friend has said to me that maybe Karl doesnt feel it is worthy to say anything himself, but then why did he go nuts over the radio thing and make a statement personally for that? He was trying to make Kobe look bad and make it an excuse for not returning to the Lakers (when he really didnt want to return because of this flirting thing). Bottom line, Karl doesnt look good here.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> I guess a lot of you guys are still teenagers.
> 
> Flirting is complimentary. It is not disrespectful.


Not really. It really is a case by case basis. My parents have close friends that joke with eachother about one being their boyfrined on the side and such. They are old and its pretty nasty just thinking about it, but they are old friends and have been for years. So in this case it is neither complimentary (because none of them are attractive) and it is not disrespectful because there is a longstanding understanding.

Now, I am young and have only known my wife for 6-7 years and we have moved a few times, so, needless to say we dont have married friends that we are close enough with to be fake-flirty with. Hence, if a married friend made flirty comments to my wife, she'd respond much like Vanessa and, while it may be meant as complinentary to my wife, she would not take it that way and would be offended. It would also be disrespectful to me. 

I think of the Bryant and Malone friendship to be much like the latter. They've only been friends for a short while. The reports even said it was the first time Vanessa even talked to Karl without Kobe or Karl's wife there. So either he really made an advance, or he was trying to kid around and she took it wrong as in the example case I described. While the second case seems very viable, Karls actions like I mention in the post above and not strongly denying the cell phone comments specifically and then trying to pretend he's leaving only because of the radio comments makes me think he's in the wrong here.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Beez, believe it or not I am trying to be non-partial. I am a Laker fan, not a Kobe fan. My favorite player is Shaq if that means anything. My aunt works with Vanessa's sister, who are very close. Vanessa made Kobe take her sister and her sister's husband on double dates and to Italy, when Kobe wanted to take Vanessa to Italy, as chapparons. From the things I've heard, Vanessa is classy, respectable, religious, and together. I guess take that for what its worth coming from some dude on the internet, but this is where my opinion is coming from. Sure, Kobe has done some stupid things, like making Shaq's issues public and what not, not to mention cheating on his wife. And sure, there were reports that Vanessa was distraught and had some issues just prior to the cheating coming out. But based on what I've heard, Vanessa is a reasonable person and wouldn't just make up stuff. It sounds like her problem is mainly with what Malone said on the cell phone, which has been posted numerous times.
> 
> And to blabla97, who thinks anyone who doesnt agree with him is a kobe apologist, everything here is he said/she said. So who do you believe? Can you trust Kobe, no, his words are just heresay anyhow. Can you trust the accused, Karl? No...just like you couldnt take Kobe's word that he didnt rape that chick without seeing some evidence. So who's left? Vanessa. Do you just believe her? No, just like most people (who werent Kobe haters) didnt just believe Kobe's accuser. You look at the evidence and history and take everything into consideration.
> ...


Great great post. I even understand and or can understand where you come from as a fan. Much respect from me.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice post jstempi!

:greatjob:


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> What is obvious about that? She could very well be bothered by what was said to her, and still choose to wait to speak to Kobe about it before she acted in any other way. What would you have prefered? She blow up and act a damn fool in front of Malone's son and thousands of people at the game?


uhh. If she was offended enough to raise this fuss the karl's comments on the phone, there is no way she would said "what are you hunting, cowboy?" face to face to karl a minute later.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> uhh. If she was offended enough to raise this fuss the karl's comments on the phone, there is no way she would said "what are you hunting, cowboy?" face to face to karl a minute later.


So your take is she's lying? She's making this up? Shouldn't she obviously know that her husband is the last player in all of sports that can afford to have more negative attention. Isn't that obvious? But maybe it's not, so why is she lying? Further your opinion. Why do you think she would flirt with Karl, then lie to Kobe about being offended. I'd bet the farm, Karl didnt' plan on saying anything to Kobe. So... If she wasn't offended, isn't it obvious that she would not say anything to her husband? Why do you think Kobe and Vanessa are lying to the public and further ruining their image?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>IV</b>!
> 
> 
> So your take is she's lying? She's making this up? Shouldn't she obviously know that her husband is the last player in all of sports that can afford to have more negative attention. Isn't that obvious? But maybe it's not, so why is she lying? Further your opinion. Why do you think she would flirt with Karl, then lie to Kobe about being offended. I'd bet the farm, Karl didnt' plan on saying anything to Kobe. So... If she wasn't offended, isn't it obvious that she would not say anything to her husband? Why do you think Kobe and Vanessa are lying to the public and further ruining their image?


I don't know and I don't really care. the whole thing is so stupid that I don't know what to think. he said she said he said etc...

I just tried to point out that if the phone conversation happened before the face-to-face discussion and vanessa truly said "what are you hunting cowboy?", she was not offended by what karl said in the phone. it's just not logical.


----------



## IV (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't really care. the whole thing is so stupid that I don't know what to think. he said she said he said etc...
> ...


That is a reasonable question. And I don't know the answer. Maybe she didn't want to make a scene in front of all the people at the game and especially the kids?


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know and I don't really care. the whole thing is so stupid that I don't know what to think. he said she said he said etc...
> ...


I dont understand why everyone automatically thinks saying "what are you hunting cowboy" is automatically a flirtatious comment. People are saying it in their mind that way because Kobe's wife is good looking, but I can also see how it could be said in a mocking tone, not a flirting one. Maybe she was trying to mock him after he just went nuts to her on the phone...and maybe Karl thought it was a flirty comment because he was hot for her.


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

This whole thing is a joke. It sound like Kobe is spewing out more garbage than ever now. First he runs Shaq out of town and now he has to insult Karl. Kobe has demonstrated what kind of person he is and this is just more BS from him. Kobe now has his team and boy they are doing well huh :laugh:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Chaos</b>!
> This whole thing is a joke. It sound like Kobe is spewing out more garbage than ever now. First he runs Shaq out of town and now he has to insult Karl. Kobe has demonstrated what kind of person he is and this is just more BS from him. Kobe now has his team and boy they are doing well huh :laugh:


Well thought out analysis. Did you even look past the first post in this 22 page thread?

Throw a new hater in the bus...as we know from those circus clown small busses, there's plenty of room.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> I dont understand why everyone automatically thinks saying "what are you hunting cowboy" is automatically a flirtatious comment.


because it is. that's how females flirt. if i made a comment like that, it would definitely be a flirtatious comment. i don't randomly make comments like that. neither do any of my female friends.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Beez, believe it or not I am trying to be non-partial. I am a Laker fan, not a Kobe fan. My favorite player is Shaq if that means anything. My aunt works with Vanessa's sister, who are very close. Vanessa made Kobe take her sister and her sister's husband on double dates and to Italy, when Kobe wanted to take Vanessa to Italy, as chapparons. From the things I've heard, Vanessa is classy, respectable, religious, and together. I guess take that for what its worth coming from some dude on the internet, but this is where my opinion is coming from. Sure, Kobe has done some stupid things, like making Shaq's issues public and what not, not to mention cheating on his wife. And sure, there were reports that Vanessa was distraught and had some issues just prior to the cheating coming out. But based on what I've heard, Vanessa is a reasonable person and wouldn't just make up stuff. It sounds like her problem is mainly with what Malone said on the cell phone, which has been posted numerous times.
> 
> And to blabla97, who thinks anyone who doesnt agree with him is a kobe apologist, everything here is he said/she said. So who do you believe? Can you trust Kobe, no, his words are just heresay anyhow. Can you trust the accused, Karl? No...just like you couldnt take Kobe's word that he didnt rape that chick without seeing some evidence. So who's left? Vanessa. Do you just believe her? No, just like most people (who werent Kobe haters) didnt just believe Kobe's accuser. You look at the evidence and history and take everything into consideration.
> ...


Nice post jstempi, this sums up my feelings as well (except for the knowing Vanessa part).


----------



## Captain Chaos (Dec 1, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> Well thought out analysis. Did you even look past the first post in this 22 page thread?
> 
> Throw a new hater in the bus...as we know from those circus clown small busses, there's plenty of room.


Yes I did and it's still a joke. Get off the all high and mighty throne for just one minute. I can't stand posters like you who can't stand to hear an opinion other than yours and then have to insult them. If I'm a hater than you must be a Kobe lover...see how stupid this sounds. You are a very classy individual for sure.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> because it is. that's how females flirt. if i made a comment like that, it would definitely be a flirtatious comment. i don't randomly make comments like that. neither do any of my female friends.


Well you and your friends may be a different breed. I know girls that like to pick on people, even friends. I can see where in a circle of friends a girl would say a friendly jeer for what a guy friend is wearing. Maybe she was trying to change the subject from what Malone was saying on the cell phone to see if he was really joking...but then since he responded about hunting for mixican girls, she realized he was being serious on the phone and flipped out.

And BTW, just because you are a girl doesnt mean you know all about every girl. Believe me, Hillary Clinton has no clue about classy traditional women of faith like my wife. So dont pretend you can put all women in one box.


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Well you and your friends may be a different breed. I know girls that like to pick on people, even friends. I can see where in a circle of friends a girl would say a friendly jeer for what a guy friend is wearing. Maybe she was trying to change the subject from what Malone was saying on the cell phone to see if he was really joking...but then since he responded about hunting for mixican girls, she realized he was being serious on the phone and flipped out.


I agree, instead of taking the likely interpretation, we should take the far less likely interpretation, the one that tries to make Malone look as bad as possible.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Chaos</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes I did and it's still a joke. Get off the all high and mighty throne for just one minute. I can't stand posters like you who can't stand to hear an opinion other than yours and then have to insult them. If I'm a hater than you must be a Kobe lover...see how stupid this sounds. You are a very classy individual for sure.


I am not on any throne. I dont mind hearing opinions that differ from mine, but opinions like yours that are 5 days late and have zero substance. And by your logic since I am a Shaq fan then you are a Shaq hater? You make no sense and there is no substance to your above opinion. How does Kobe allegedly chasing out Shaq relate in any way to Vanessa saying Karl hit on her? And how did Kobe insult Karl, by taking the side of his wife? Apparently you are now married, but thats what you do. 

Your whole post is irrelevant to the Vanessa-Karl issue. You accuse Kobe of running Shaq out of town...unrelated. You say he "has his team and boy they are doing well"...unrelated. Like I said, well thought out. The only related thing is insulting Karl and that doesnt even make sense since Kobe isnt really even a party to the allegation...its between Vanessa and Karl. I suggest you go back to the kiddie forums or get some help before you try to post in a thread where people are having an intelligent debate.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree, instead of taking the likely interpretation, we should take the far less likely interpretation, the one that tries to make Malone look as bad as possible.


Or how ‘bout we believe whatever the media tells us because we are only 16 and don’t know any better.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'm glad we are atleast arguing about something important...this should be in the EBB


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

I was thinking that the other day, but since it affects Karl not joining the Lakers and invloves Kobe's wife, they're leaving it here.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> 
> 
> because it is. that's how females flirt. if i made a comment like that, it would definitely be a flirtatious comment. i don't randomly make comments like that. neither do any of my female friends.


:clap:


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap:


 

See my response to the post you're clapping about. What do you think?


----------



## Ravnos (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Or how ‘bout we believe whatever the media tells us because we are only 16 and don’t know any better.


You said most of us are assuming that "What are you hunting, cowboy" was said in a flirtatious manner. The media never said she was trying to flirt. It's just that it's very possible and very likely that she asked the question in a flirtatious way. The media has nothing to do with this particular interpretation.

You seem to think that we should assume that Vanessa made the comment in a way that was "mocking". Sorry, but that's just not as likely as flirtatious.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ravnos</b>!
> 
> You said most of us are assuming that "What are you hunting, cowboy" was said in a flirtatious manner. The media never said she was trying to flirt. It's just that it's very possible and very likely that she asked the question in a flirtatious way. The media has nothing to do with this particular interpretation.


Oh, Im sorry. i didnt know you were there and heard it. The rest of us are getting the report from the media about this quote. Surely they have everything to do with it, except for you since you were there.



> You seem to think that we should assume that Vanessa made the comment in a way that was "mocking". Sorry, but that's just not as likely as flirtatious.


Well maybe to you its not just as likely. But it is just as probable. Using probability theory, one has the same chance as the other.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> 
> Well you and your friends may be a different breed.


must be something in the water, i guess.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> :clap:


thank you.


----------



## BizzyRipsta (May 25, 2002)

one more thing that i need to add. let's just say she wasn't flirting when she made the comment. karl still had every right to take that comment as a flirtatious one. people misinterpret things and this could have been a misinterpretation.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BizzyRipsta</b>!
> one more thing that i need to add. let's just say she wasn't flirting when she made the comment. karl still had every right to take that comment as a flirtatious one. people misinterpret things and this could have been a misinterpretation.


Oh yeah. Makes sense...buddy's wife makes fun of my hat after I just told her I was hot for her and she turned me down...of course she's flirting and wants me. :no:


----------



## The Mad Viking (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jstempi</b>!
> 
> Not really. It really is a case by case basis. My parents have close friends that joke with eachother about one being their boyfrined on the side and such. They are old and its pretty nasty just thinking about it, but they are old friends and have been for years. So in this case it is neither complimentary (because none of them are attractive)


Uh, there you are, on your throne again.

It is not complimentary because your reaction is, they are unattractive, and the whole thing makes you feel nasty.

Why do you think THEY do it?

Older people have sex. Old people feel sexy, even if that conflicts with the popular beauty myth. Get over it.

Kobe made threats to his ex-friend. That night, and the next day. Stay away from my wife!

The guy is an @$$.


----------



## jstempi (Jul 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Mad Viking</b>!
> 
> 
> Uh, there you are, on your throne again.
> ...


:no: 

Dont be silly. Apparently the point went right over your head (no surprise). My parents and their friends joke around to be funny, not to compliment one another. My comment that they are'nt attractive was just a side note. And make an extra appointment with your shrink about this obsession with hating Kobe, you still feel the need to talk about him despite this issue being between Vanessa and Karl...Kobe is just a bystander and I'd do the same thing in relation to this flirting incident if I were in his shoes.


----------

